# Brazilian judge rules drivers are employees



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN15T2OC








A Brazilian judge ruled that a driver using the Uber ride-hailing app is an employee of the San Francisco-based company and is entitled to workers' benefits, adding to the global debate over labor rights for drivers on the platform.

Uber said on Tuesday it would appeal the decision by Judge Marcio Toledo Gonçalves, who issued the ruling late Monday in a labor court in Minas Gerais state.

Gonçalves ordered Uber to pay one driver around 30,000 reais ($10,000) in compensation for overtime, night shifts, holidays and expenses such as gasoline, water and candy for passengers.

The consequences for Uber, if the ruling is upheld, could be far greater if more drivers follow suit and if state and federal regulators and tax agencies start treating it, as the judge suggested, as a transportation company rather than a tech firm.

ADVERTISEMENT
Similar cases in the United States, Britain, Switzerland, and Europe's highest court have threatened to increase Uber's costs and subject it to stricter regulation, with implications for peers building platforms for part-time work in the so-called 'gig economy'. [nL1N1BJ0PE][nL8N1CY5LW][nL5N1EV2SL][nL8N1DU3CR]

Uber said in a statement that it was appealing the decision, citing a contradictory ruling by another labor judge in Minas Gerais two weeks ago. The company said drivers are free to set their own hours, cancel or pass on trips and use competing apps, making them service providers rather than employees.

The ride-hailing app has also raised concerns about the safety of its drivers in Brazil.

A Reuters investigation revealed a 10-fold increase in attacks on drivers, including several murders, after enabling cash payments on its platform at the end of July. Questions were raised within the company as to why it did not act faster to address the problem.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Almost all cases result in this. It's very rare to have a judge rule drivers are independent contractors. And how Uber can say that drivers can cancel and pass on trips when countless people have been deactivated for doing just that is another lie by this company.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Almost all cases result in this. It's very rare to have a judge rule drivers are independent contractors. And how Uber can say that drivers can cancel and pass on trips when countless people have been deactivated for doing just that is another lie by this company.


Uber + appeal. It's become synonymous.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber is already spending alot of money on the other projects. I have a feeling uber gonna just leave the country befor they pay their drivers any benefit to save what money they got left


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Uber + appeal. It's become synonymous.


Uber's just buying time until they no longer need the human driver factor.
Stalling legal proceedings for 5 years is child's play.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I just wish the pax would see that too and know their jobs r going away too


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

> The ride-hailing app has also raised concerns about the safety of its drivers in Brazil.
> 
> A Reuters investigation revealed a 10-fold increase in attacks on drivers, including several murders, after enabling cash payments on its platform at the end of July. Questions were raised within the company as to why it did not act faster to address the problem.


Uh huh... and cash payments are now coming to a city near you. Great.
http://gizmodo.com/uber-has-a-murder-problem-1792338791
*Uber Has A Murder Problem...*
Reuters just published a lengthy exposé about how Uber's new cash payment service coincided with an uptick in crime-including robbery and murder-against drivers. Because Uber does not show a driver the destination of a potential passenger before they accept the ride, some find themselves in favelas late at night.​


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> Uber's just buying time until they no longer need the human driver factor.
> Stalling legal proceedings for 5 years is child's play.


Telsa, GM, Ford, Google will crush them


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Telsa, GM, Ford, Google will crush them


Then virtual reality will crush them. Working with VR,schooling and also feild trips with VR


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber's word games are finally catching up to them. They are not a "ridesharing" company. Who would "share" a ride without knowing the destination of the other person? What "independent contractor" would accept a job without knowing how much they would be paid? 

The entire scheme is based on lies and keeping drivers in the dark.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Uber's word games are finally catching up to them. They are not a "ridesharing" company. Who would "share" a ride without knowing the destination of the other person? What "independent contractor" would accept a job without knowing how much they would be paid?
> 
> The entire scheme is based on lies and keeping drivers in the dark.


How they have preseived themselves they showed how corrupt the system is. Everyone whos uberX and XL driver r driveing illegally just for the fact most inssurances dont allow u to do it unless u get commercail inssurance threw ur personal insurance.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I found out Uber won't provide training cause training means employer. So Uber rather fill the streets with uneducated, unprofessional, inexperienced drivers than pay up workers comp.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah I found out Uber won't provide training cause training means employer. So Uber rather fill the streets with uneducated, unprofessional, inexperienced drivers than pay up workers comp.


These guys prolly sit around a table gloat in all the money WE helped give them. They prolly up there now gloating going muaahahaha....muahahaha....


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Uber will still find a way to cheat them all out of more then they already do. They always find a way. And when you think anyone has won against them, you are already the victims. They probably spent the last 6 months scraping Brazil for every dollar because of this day. At the expense of people's lives cars and sanity. Because they do not care and they do not bow.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Everyone whos uberX and XL driver r driveing illegally just for the fact most inssurances dont allow u to do it unless u get commercail inssurance threw ur personal insurance.


You're wrong. Would it be too much to ask that you research just a little before posting statements like that about the law and insurance?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're wrong. Would it be too much to ask that you research just a little before posting statements like that about the law and insurance?


He's not wrong. He's totally correct.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> He's not wrong. He's totally correct.


That you or anyone else _believes_ it's illegal for "EVERYONE" to drive Uber X or XL - does not make it true. He's wrong.
Wrong thread to go in to insurance issues - but feel free to start a new topic and I'll be happy to prove it to you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has been able to get many countries to change taxi laws to allow Uber to operate which makes Uber legal. The problem is that even in those countries where it's still banned Uber goes in anyway.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That you or anyone else _believes_ it's illegal for "EVERYONE" to drive Uber X or XL - does not make it true. He's wrong.
> Wrong thread to go in to insurance issues - but feel free to start a new topic and I'll be happy to prove it to you.


It's insurance fraud for the vast number of policy holders. Insurance fraud is a felony. If you contact your carrier, get permission and obtain the extra ride-share coverage policy then you're good. Most don't and are commuting fruad. Also the loan on the vehicle must have commercial insurance for taxi or limo use. So it's loan fraud. Fraud X2. Ask any banker or loan officer. I have and she's my sister.


----------

